# Hark! Our Fearless Leader Has Spoken



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Just remember,


If you click the video, you further his agenda! :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Clarice!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think his gear slipped a cog!!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow the guy in the Video is a moron. I normally do not call people anything bad or derogatory, but after watching him talk about drum traps as an old style p-trap... and about jetting and a way to boost a $40 rod job another 35 bucks . And he is buying Spartan equipment... he will be out of business by the end of the year. And Spartan will be wanting their equipment back real soon due to lack of payment.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

His friend isn't making 7-14k a month cleaning drains for $40 each. lol


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What an idiot. "You just need to go work for a drain cleaning company for a few months." Yeah, it's not like you actually need to know anything about how a sanitary DWV system actually works and what causes those systems to fail. You just find you a drain that's got water in it and put the snake down that hole till it starts draining. Then you just have to figure out what to with all of the money.

So is that hydrocranium in the vid?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Those double masks just serve to accentuate his hydrocephalus.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

He doesn't even know how a drum trap truly works. 
What a joke!:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The fact that he calls a drum trap an old p-trap shows he is clueless.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The cable only puts a whole in the clog? Really................, Really?...........................................Really? Somebody please invite this guy to the forum. After all, he is a drain cleaner!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The cable only puts a whole in the clog? Really................, Really?...........................................Really? Somebody please invite this guy to the forum. After all, he is a drain cleaner!!


Maybe we can get him n Helgore in chat at the same time...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Those double masks just serve to accentuate his hydrocephalus.


i thought that was his uniform


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Would anyone object to my making him my avatar Please say yes.
I am just not worthy of having him as my master since he has a whole 3 months of experience.:jester:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow this guy is a MEATBALL. $40 dollars a drain and extra $35 for jetting?

I like the part when he say's "When I had My Own Drain Cleaning Business"
More the reason not to listen to him because he FAILED.
There is more to drain cleaning to just sticking a snake or jet down the drain.
Understanding how plumbing works, How the machine operates,
Honestly if you use the rite blades you will clear the blockage This meatball probably used a 1 inch or a 2 inch blade or a real hack blade a 3 inch single in a 4-6 inch residential lateral. 

It's not cheap opening a drain business not just the equipment costs, Insurance, advertising. Fuel, van loans etc.
He say's go work for a company for a few months NO way will that give you the experience you need. To go on your own. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> His friend isn't making 7-14k a month cleaning drains for $40 each. lol


 7k $40 dollars a job =175 jobs per month :laughing: 14k-$40 = 350 jobs per month :laughing::laughing:
Take say 1 hr per job at 350 hrs. a 31 day month = 744 hrs 350 jobs at average 1 hr per job time hrs not including travel time. 
I'm sure he does not have full page of massive advertising because if he did he would not be charging $40.00 a drain to make 14k :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Your rite Plumber Jim there is no way


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber said:


> It is Wet Head, isn't it? That reminds me of that flick, "Pulp Fiction" with the freaks in the gun shop who had that torture basement....Zed and his buddy, right?
> 
> Fabienne: Whose motorcycle is this?
> Butch: It's a chopper, baby.
> ...



Plumber, Most excellent quote ever on this forum. That is one my all time favorite movies! Big fan of Quinton tarantino and Robert Rodriguez. Those 2 guys are in a league of there own when it comes to making movies.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Plumber, Most excellent quote ever on this forum. That is one my all time favorite movies! Big fan of Quinton tarantino and Robert Rodriguez. Those 2 guys are in a league of there own when it comes to making movies.


 
*"Bring out the gimp"*


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

para1 said:


> *"Bring out the gimp"*


Gimps been banned.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't let that dude rake my leaves for 40$


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just had to post this when I saw it on youtube. 


One thing I'm glad of; we don't have drum traps in this area. 

Now, if they were notorious for being right where the clog is, always and not beyond, I'd enjoy that quick cleanout of the trap...but surely it will be where I can't get a shop vac or hand in it to clean because it's up against a wall or tucked under a floor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The only way he could make that kind of money is if he charged $300 to put a blade on the cable...:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's scary when you realize we compete with people who really believe plumbing and drain cleaning is easy.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

You notice the guy was making the video from his trailer. Geez, he worked for a drain-cleaning company for several months and didn't learn what to call anything? The "fittings" on the cable? The cable hanging out the "?" on the side of the building? Put the hose down the . . . what? 

He thinks the company was ripping off people at $76 for drain cleaning? Where does he live, Dogpatch?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Maybe we can get him n Helgore in chat at the same time...:laughing:


 I think this is Helgore.:laughing:


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Anybody else get a visual on this wackjob putting a blow bag down the vent to clear a k-sink stoppage? Him getting down off the roof wondering why the back porch is wet and why is there the water running under the door.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! Now all I need to do is shop at Blows and Home Creepo with his list, then buy me an old pick up truck and VOILA! i am in business!

Thanks for the info dude!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder if Lowe's has parts for this..


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

airgap said:


> I wonder if Lowe's has parts for this..
> View attachment 1546


 If not go to your local diary they might have some left over from the fifties.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Where did you get the glass from?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Why would you connect that to a disposal?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I still have a few feet of 3" glass pipe laying around from a job we did 15 years ago. Wish I had a digital camera than, the job looked more like artwork.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

airgap said:


> I wonder if Lowe's has parts for this..


Say is that a bottle trap? :laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I did some glass piping, probably in the 70's - was fun.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

what a idiot!! charging people to experiment on their home.
break something & see where you get with a couple months experience.$35 ?
worse than a handyman


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Oakland stop by the intro section and give us a shout.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That was a classic.



para1 said:


> *"Bring out the gimp"*


----------

